# Fangland (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

News of a new John Carpenter directed project.

Based on the 2008 vampire novel, the flick will star Hillary Swank. More plot details in the link.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15402


----------

